

Weeblies aren't wobbling: Launches AdSense for Dummies and Pro accounts - immad
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2008/06/weeblies-are-no.html

======
Mistone
great write up. There approach and mentality thats at the heart of the value
YC provides. They are pushing the ball forward with new features and nearing
profitability, thats awesome all around.

------
acgourley
Weebly is the best online WYSIWG I've come across, but I've run into several
issues (even in firefox). One big problem I had was trying to help someone
create a site when they had some (not sure) version of IE. I understand that
for a rich site like this, IE will be buggy. But they either need to fix it or
tell IE users to upgrade / download firefox.

------
breck
Just used Weebly for the first time. Amazing job. I really like how easy it is
to throw GMaps in there, contact forms, and so forth. Just recommended it to a
couple non-tech friends.

------
bmaier
Somebody at the LA Times is incredibly receptive to PR people: first
friendfeed profile and now weebly. Great scores guys!

~~~
drusenko
We don't have any PR folks, just us :)

------
pistoriusp
It doesn't work in Safari. It appears that the WYSIWG editor doesn't work.

~~~
drusenko
We're working on full Safari 3 compatibility... You should have gotten a
message when you log-in, though, letting you know that Safari doesn't quite
work yet.

~~~
tom
I got the message and was asked if I wanted to forge ahead anyway. So that
worked for me. Glad to hear you're working on Safari 3 compatibility. For many
new Apple owners, Safari is it.

------
immad
tc: [http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/10/weebly-adds-adsense-
sup...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/10/weebly-adds-adsense-support-for-
drag-and-drop-cash/)

------
DXL
Whoa, isn't a 50% cut a bit too much for Weebly?

~~~
immad
"Some more tech-savvy users might balk at the prospect of having 50% of their
revenues paid to their hosting site, but Weebly isn’t really made for this
kind of user in the first place."

------
RobertL
Good going guys. I love articles like this.

